# ECNL Showcase games factor into playoff standings?



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 7, 2021)

Anybody know if this season's ECNL showcase games will factor into playoff standings?


----------



## RedHawk (Oct 7, 2021)

They do not. Conference games only


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 7, 2021)

RedHawk said:


> They do not. Conference games only


Are you sure? I thought that they did…..The only thing they don’t influence is champions league which is the top 3 of each division but they affect the other three playoff levels for positions 4-9…..perhaps my info is wrong…..


----------



## RedHawk (Oct 7, 2021)

They do count for North American cup and Showcase A and B U16- U17... I guess I wasn't concerned because I believe rainbow unicorn has a younger player in the ECNL ages


----------



## Wasabi (Oct 8, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Are you sure? I thought that they did…..The only thing they don’t influence is champions league which is the top 3 of each division but they affect the other three playoff levels for positions 4-9…..perhaps my info is wrong…..


Futboldad1 you are correct. Exactly as you said with one more caveat. There are 2 wildcard spots and all showcase games count for W/C spots also.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 8, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Anybody know if this season's ECNL showcase games will factor into playoff standings?











						2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure.docx
					

`  2021-22 ECNL Girls Post-Season Structure  Conference Structure  Mid-Atlantic Conference  Arlington Soccer, BRYC Elite Academy, CESA, Charlotte Independence, Charlotte SA, Loudoun Soccer, NC Courage, NC Fusion, NCFC Youth, Richmond United, South Carolina United, Virginia Development Academy, V...




					docs.google.com


----------



## oh canada (Oct 8, 2021)

Wasabi said:


> Futboldad1 you are correct. Exactly as you said with one more caveat. There are 2 wildcard spots and all showcase games count for W/C spots also.


that's dumb of ecnl. my understanding is the club's choose what level teams they want to play at the showcases. encourages sandbagging for teams who only care about the Ws.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 8, 2021)

oh canada said:


> that's dumb of ecnl. my understanding is the club's choose what level teams they want to play at the showcases. encourages sandbagging for teams who only care about the Ws.


That is incorrect....the league schedules all ECNL showcase game with no input from clubs....


----------



## oh canada (Oct 8, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> That is incorrect....the league schedules all ECNL showcase game with no input from clubs....


so they may say, but i've heard otherwise from multiple sources involved.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2021)

oh canada said:


> that's dumb of ecnl. my understanding is the club's choose what level teams they want to play at the showcases. encourages sandbagging for teams who only care about the Ws.


Incorrect…what you’ve heard is hearsay not the truth.


----------



## oh canada (Oct 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Incorrect…what you’ve heard is hearsay not the truth.


Okay. Then what is the OBJECTIVE criteria used for the game matchups?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Okay. Then what is the OBJECTIVE criteria used for the game matchups?


What everyone said prior.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 8, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Okay. Then what is the OBJECTIVE criteria used for the game matchups?


Do a little research and you can find out.  Or take the word of those with Axe’s to grind.

your call….


----------



## oh canada (Oct 8, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do a little research and you can find out.  Or take the word of those with Axe’s to grind.
> 
> your call….


I'll take that as a "I don't know but I'm not gonna admit it."


LASTMAN14 said:


> What everyone said prior.


Nobody prior said anything re Showcase matchups, only playoffs.

I'm always comfortable being wrong. That's how we learn. If you're suggesting the clubs have no influence on the showcase matchups, then there should be objective criteria how ecnl sets those games. If you don't have that objective info (it's not on their website), then you're naive to think clubs don't influence--especially certain clubs.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Th


oh canada said:


> I'll take that as a "I don't know but I'm not gonna admit it."
> 
> Nobody prior said anything re Showcase matchups, only playoffs.
> 
> I'm always comfortable being wrong. That's how we learn. If you're suggesting the clubs have no influence on the showcase matchups, then there should be objective criteria how ecnl sets those games. If you don't have that objective info (it's not on their website), then you're naive to think clubs don't influence--especially certain clubs.


Read the whole thread.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 8, 2021)

This is my understanding of how it worked. I welcome any corrections. It was interesting to me to learn how they ended up seeding the groups with 32 teams in Champions League last year. They used a combination of conference-only results and overall results (including showcases). Also, seeding was not solely based on points per game. To be one of the top 8 seeds and thus a #1 seed in a group of 4, a team had to win its conference. Some teams won conferences but were not in the top 8 in points per game overall. Thus the Champions League "Standings" did not represent the seedings. 

Top 8 for #1 seed in group play (from 9 conference winners)
- Win your conference and have one of the top 8 points per game in conference games of the 9 conference winners. The lowest conference winner in points per game was put in the #2 seed pot.
-- The team with the highest points per game is in group 1, etc.

10-29 (20 more automatic qualifiers assigned to the conferences)
- Win your division but not your conference (based on conference games only), or
- be high enough in points per game to qualify for your conference's automatic bids if you had more automatic bids than divisions.

30-32 (Wildcards)
- Be in the top 3 in points per game for ALL games including showcases of the remaining teams that have not qualified as one of the 29 above.

The above gives the 32 teams that qualify for playoffs and the top 8 seeds. To seed 9-32, they used points per game for ALL games including showcases.

I didn't find anywhere on the site where overall (including showcases) points per game were displayed in a Champions League (1-32) format. The Champions League standings only showed points per game for conference games and standings were ordered solely by points per game in conference games.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Oct 11, 2021)

I believe they changed the number of teams to Champions League to 44 teams this year.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 11, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> I believe they changed the number of teams to Champions League to 44 teams this year.


this is correct.....there is a round of 16 now rather than straight from group play to the quarters.....


----------



## SWHPH (Oct 12, 2021)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Anybody know if this season's ECNL showcase games will factor into playoff standings?


While they don't have a direct correlation on your conference standings, they do come into play on the overall ranking of teams that lead to your placement within the playoffs seeding.  

Example. This recent ECNL event will not have any impact on your conference standings, you could have lost all 3 games, yet still remain #1 within your own conference (SW). However, when being seeded for the playoff games, those 3 losses will affect your overall ranking, and you may not be #1 overall, and placed accordingly to all games played. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 12, 2021)

SWHPH said:


> While they don't have a direct correlation on your conference standings, they do come into play on the overall ranking of teams that lead to your placement within the playoffs seeding.
> 
> Example. This recent ECNL event will not have any impact on your conference standings, you could have lost all 3 games, yet still remain #1 within your own conference (SW). However, when being seeded for the playoff games, those 3 losses will affect your overall ranking, and you may not be #1 overall, and placed accordingly to all games played.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


THIS ^^^^^

That is exactly how they do it.


----------



## soccer4us (Oct 14, 2021)

It gives solid teams in loaded leagues like So Cal/Nor Cal to still make playoffs. .500 in these divisions likely puts you near the top of 3/4ths of the divisions nationally. I think it's a fair way of doing things to give solid clubs but not elite ones a fighting chance.


----------



## Wasabi (Oct 19, 2021)

Showcase schedule posted yesterday on ECNL app


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Wasabi said:


> Showcase schedule posted yesterday on ECNL app


Should be a good event and will be very interesting to see how So Cal teams do versus the rest of the country without entering it during lockdown like last November......the drive is much better but the kiddo's already said she'll miss those perfect Reach 11 fields.....


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Oct 19, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> ... she'll miss those perfect Reach 11 fields.....


me too.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 20, 2021)

kickingandscreaming said:


> me too.


Being that Reach 11 is 20 minutes from my house...I will really miss them for this showcase.


----------



## Lightning Red (Oct 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Should be a good event and will be very interesting to see how So Cal teams do versus the rest of the country without entering it during lockdown like last November......the drive is much better but the kiddo's already said she'll miss those perfect Reach 11 fields.....


?  There were a bunch of So Cal ECNL teams at the AZ Showcase last November. (Surf, Blues, Slammers, Sharks, to name a few)


----------



## crush (Oct 20, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Being that Reach 11 is 20 minutes from my house...I will really miss them for this showcase.


I wanted to look at land for my new home.  I love AZ in November and those fields are super nice.  I won;t lie though, I am super stoked it's in SoCal.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 20, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> ?  There were a bunch of So Cal ECNL teams at the AZ Showcase last November. (Surf, Blues, Slammers, Sharks, to name a few)


Yes, to clarify I'm saying the So Cal kids played there having had little to no games going in.....ice cold.....My DDs team and club followed the rules at the time and most clubs did except some of the big OC ones.....


----------

